# Hi Johny



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

I have just ordered some stuff off you, and clicked on pay by cheque, does this mean i will have to send you a check or what? cheers mate from Tom :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL do you want me to answer that???? 

Ordering by Cheque
For customers who do not wish to put there credit card details on the web we have implemented a payment by cheque option.
The process is the same as ordering by credit card until you get to the checkout page.

1) At the checkout page select “Cheque” as the payment method.
2) Your order will be processed by Clean and Shiny and a confirmation of your order will be emailed to you*.
3) Put your order number on the back of the cheque and post to:

Clean and Shiny
Unit 13 The Business Centre 
Molly Millars Lane 
Wokingham
Berkshire
RG41 2QZ
4) Once your cheque has been received your order will be dispatched you can checkthe progress of your order from your account screen.

Cheers for the order fella 

Johnny


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Johny, thanks for that, but i don't know here to find my order number mate? thnaks from Tom


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok I am back in work tomorrow, just send the cheque with your name and address details and i will tie it up 

Johnny


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi mate can you tell me what amount i need to send you please, if you can trace my order, i have even forgot exactly what i ordered, sorry about this mate, but i hope you can help :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I dont have that here - its at the office...

emailing Adrian may be better for you.....

[email protected]

Sorry I cant do anymore today


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Should be able to check by logging into your account Tom then clicking 'my account' down the left hand side and scroll down - all the stuff at the top of the list with the same number beside it is your latest order.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, cheers Nick, I didn't know the order checker existed! Just checked my order that I made at the weekend to find it has been dispatched today.


----------

